# Happy Birthday, Nicko!



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

Happy Birthday to our FEARLESS LEADER!
:roll::bounce::roll:

Here's wishing you a wonderful birthday and a fabulous year to come! And thank you, yet again, for this site so many of us enjoy.


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

Been a whole year already???? 


Happy Birthday Nicko!


----------



## ninja_59 (May 2, 2004)

Happy Birthday Nicko 



Enjoy your special day


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Happy Birthday Nicko!!








Best wishes for a happy, healthy and successful year dear friend!

Mezzaluna


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

Best wishes Nicko! When are you coming up here so I treat you and Coleen to dinner?

Here's to your health and happiness!!!!


----------



## thetincook (Jun 14, 2002)

Happy B-Day dude!


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY NICKO!!!! Get to go anywhere cool for dinner? Hope you had a great one.


----------



## bombayben (Aug 23, 2007)

HAVE A GOOD ONE!!
Happy Birthday!!!:beer:


----------



## tessa (Sep 9, 2007)

and that you got spoilt rotton , showered with presents, fed wonderful food, drank your fill in something special , and finished it all off with wicked cake:chef::chef::chef::chef::chef::chef::chef:


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

time flies.....Happy Birthday Nicko~
from your pictures it looks like you're living the good life.....nothing better than friends/family, great food (BBQ Pig/potatoes) and wonderful beverages.
Cheers!
Shroom.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Thanks everyone. I had a great day with my family and my Colleen made me a wonderful dinner and dessert. All in all a great day.

My last year in my thirties.....


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

That sounds like a lovely birthday, Nicko. Isn't Colleen's around this time too? She didn't include it in her profile.  I seem to remember a pretty cake with autumn leaves on it for both of you in 2001, made by Momoreg. 
[/B]:;]


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

That was a great cake! Good memories.


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

Was that 2001? I thought that was last year! A sign of old age no doubt...


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Happy Birthday.


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Without the wisdom, courage and foresight, of our leader, we would be but cooks wandering the tangles of the world wide web. Alas, a birthday greeting for one stand-up guy! May your next year bring you fine health, good food and great friends! Happy birthday, Nicko


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Just got back from three days in the big apple, great as always.

Happy be-lated B-day nicko


----------



## botanique (Mar 23, 2005)

Cheers mate!! Sorry late  

Sometimes in life we wonder why
Perhaps our travels were unkind
Then a spark steps in, and we forget to question....

Then again, it is always good to question....

Thank you, for all that you do. You have brought people together, and have allowed us to be ourselves. 

Stevie


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

See what happens when you sleep in!?!? Happy birthday old chum, welcome to the beginning of the aches and pains! Skol! :beer:


----------

